# Is Dick Cheney Dead Yet.com



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I found this site quite by accident.

IsDickCheneyDeadYet.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't feel bad. Accidents happen.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

.......:lol:


----------

